

Show HN: Learn Javascript by interactive coding - zdwalter
http://learnjs.info/

======
creamyhorror
Cool stuff. I was a bit confused by why the "if (worth < 1000000)" condition
line wasn't highlighted for each iteration (though it clearly was executed).
Is that a little bug or am I misunderstanding the presentation?

Did you watch Bret Victor's talk "Inventing on Principle"? The step-through
feedback and stack/heap display of your app reminds me of the javascript tools
he shows in that video.

I'm going to be going through your examples now. Thanks!

